# Wie lernt man eine Programmiersprache



## Alterac (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

leider finde ich nicht wirklich weiter, ich möchte gerne eine Programmiersprache lernen aber ich finde einfach keinen Ansatz. Sie sollte einfach sein und Tutorials haben. Ich würde gerne einfache Programme entwickeln.



mfg


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit C? Das lerne ich grade an der Schule und ich finde das wirklich einfach. 
Ich könnte dir auch die ersten Schritte beibringen, eben so weit mein Wissen reicht


----------



## Alterac (4. Dezember 2011)

Ist die Sprache denn freeware oder ,muss ich noch was kaufen?


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2011)

Alterac schrieb:


> Ist die Sprache denn freeware oder ,muss ich noch was kaufen?


 
Naja was heißt Freeware. Wenn du das Programm von Microsoft haben willst dann musste natürlich dafür blechen. Ich habs durch die Schule fast gratis bekommen  Ein Freeware Programm dafür wäre z.B. DevC++


----------



## deckard-cain (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit einer aktuellen Programmiersprache, z.B. C#, die auch alle Möglichkeiten einer modernen Programmierung bietet ?

Nutzt dazu am besten das Visual Studio von Microsoft, gibt es für personal use in der Express-Edition for free.
Mit der MSDN und diversen C#-Communities habt ihr Millionen von Beispielen und viele Tutorials zur Verfügung.
Des weiteren könnt ihr damit so ziemlich alles machen, von einfachen Konsolenanwendungen, über Webseiten und Windows-Anwendungen 
bis hin zu Services und Plugins für Micrsoft Office. Über die Templates im Studio wird dabei der benötigte Coderahmen bereits vorgeneriert.

Eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung ist hier schon die halbe Miete ...


----------



## Crysis nerd (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde C++ sagen, weil C++ Elemente von C und von C# hat 

Nein, C++ ist fast die meist genutzte Sprache und spielt im Bereich der Wissenschaft und der Spielentwicklung eine unheimlich große Rolle, weil keine Sprache gleichzeitig so performant und komfortabel ist. 
C++ ist eigentlich das gleiche wie C, nur dass noch der Teil der OOP (Objekt Orientierte Programmierung) dazu kommt, welches so ziemlich die Zukunft der Programmierung ist.

Aber fang erstmal ohne OOP an, also im Prinzip C.


Und zu deinem Problem: Du musst die Sprache nicht bezahlen, nur den sog. Compiler bzw die Entwicklungsumgebung. Der Compiler übersetzt deinen C++ Code in Maschinensprache. Dazu brauch man den.
Da kann ich dir nur eins empfehlen: Microsoft Visual Studio Express Edition
Super Umgebung, und kostenlos. Wenn du über deine Schule oder so ein Dreamspark account bekommst, kriegst du sogar kostenlos die "Professionell" Edition. 
Ich finde damit kann man super arbeiten.

Und zu C++ gibt es haufenweise gute Online Tutorials. Da wird dir Google sicher weiterhelfen.

Viel Spaß und Gelingen,

Lukas


PS: Bei großen Problemen oder Fragen kannste mich auch ruhig anschreiben


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Dezember 2011)

Eine Programmiersprache lernt man in dem man Programme schreibt. Bücher helfen zb. du musst dich aber erstmal für eine Sprache entscheiden C++ ist ne sehr schwierige Sprache aber wenn du mit der angefangen hast und sie beherscht, kannst ohne probleme auch alles andere schreiben falls du dich mit anderen Sprachen beschäftigen willst.


----------



## Ahab (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde auch zu C raten. Das ist keine Sprache, um sofort tolle und hübsche Ergebnisse zu produzieren. Aber sie ist gut geeignet, um zu lernen, wie eine Programmiersprache tickt. Das was du aus C mitnimmst, lässt sich auf so ziemlich jede andere Sprache anwenden und ganz nebenbei ist sie auf Rang 2 der am meisten genutzten und am weitesten verbreiteten Programmiersprachen der Welt:

TIOBE Software: The Coding Standards Company

Ganz oben ist Java. Java ist eigentlich auch sehr gut für Anfänger geeignet, objektorientierte Sprachen können Einsteiger anfangs jedoch etwas überfordern. 

Informier dich einfach ausführlich über beide Sprachen, über ihre Eigenheiten und Unterschiede. Entscheide dann, auf was du dich zuerst konzentrieren willst. Zum reinen Einstieg sind beide gut, wenn du weiter eintauchst, musst du dich jedoch zunehmend um Struktur und Organisation bemühen, das gilt für C - aber nochmal mit Abstand mehr für Java. 

Wichtig für jede Programmiersprache ist Übung und Routine. Schreib was das Zeug hält. Du lernst in dem Bereich zu über 80% durch die praktische Anwendung deines Wissens. Machen, das ist am wichtigsten, gerade am Anfang.

Viel Spaß!  Und gutes Gelingen. Auch mich kannst du gerne anschreiben wenn du Fragen hast.


----------



## Zappzarrap (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du mit C/C++ (Ich würde C empfehlen) anfangen willst dann kannst
due dir mal Code::Blocks anschauen. Das ist eine sog. IDE, sprich es enthält
alles was man zum Programmieren braucht, einen Editor und einen Kompiler
(gcc/g++ In diesem Fall). Das ist mMn ein guter Start, denn die IDE ist 
leicht zu bedienen und hat nen guten Debugger. Für C würde ich dieses Buch
empfehlen:

C: Programmieren von Anfang an: Amazon.de: Helmut Erlenkötter: Bücher

oder das openBook (vllt etwas umfangreich für den Anfang)

Galileo Computing :: C von A bis Z

für C++ dieses:

Einstieg in C++: 4. Auflage (Galileo Computing): Amazon.de: Arnold Willemer: Bücher

Viel Spaß! Und nicht zu schnell aufgeben, dauert ein wenig bis man sich 
reingefunden hat


----------



## madhonk (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann Perl und C empfehlen.

Je nach dem was du spaeter ev. machen willst.

WebApps => Perl
StandAlone Programme mit GUI => C und dann C++/C#

Wobei C# "etwas" komisch ist. Dies ist aber meine Meinung


----------



## Crysis nerd (5. Dezember 2011)

Noch mal ein Kommentar:

Fang nicht mit Java an. Das ist nur Platz 1 aufgrund der vielen mobilen Apps, also für Handys. Java ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht toll, ich verabscheue es in einer virtuellen Maschine zu arbeiten (Also das Java Runtime blub). Meine Meinung, aber Java ist echt nicht die beste Wahl. Notch hat den Fehler gemacht und Java gelernt. Aus seinem Hobbyprojekt ist jetzt Minecraft geworden mit massiven Performanceschwächen und anderen Problemen.

Und wie meine "Kollegen" schon sagten:
C vermittelt super die Grundlagen und du kannst es auf alle anderen Programmiersprachen "anwenden". 

Zur IDE: Ich kann nur MS Visual Studio empfehlen. Mit Code::Blocks habe ich auch schon gearbeitet. Aber VS ist einfach professioneller, bietet viel mehr Möglichkeiten und ist tatsächlich auch für Anfänger gut geeignet.
Und C/C++: Der Unterschied zwischen C und C++ ohne OOP ist minimal. Von daher kannst du auch direkt C++ lernen. 

mfg


----------



## Zappzarrap (5. Dezember 2011)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Fang nicht mit Java an. Das ist nur Platz 1 aufgrund der vielen mobilen Apps, also für Handys. Java ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht toll, ich verabscheue es in einer virtuellen Maschine zu arbeiten (Also das Java Runtime blub). Meine Meinung, aber Java ist echt nicht die beste Wahl. Notch hat den Fehler gemacht und Java gelernt. Aus seinem Hobbyprojekt ist jetzt Minecraft geworden mit massiven Performanceschwächen und anderen Problemen.
> mfg



Was Java nich zu einer schlechte Programmiersprache, nur eben zu einer die nicht 
ausnahmslos für alle Zwecke geeignet ist. Genausi ist es manchmal übertrieben
C++ zu nehmen, den so performant muss eine bestimmte Anwendung meist nicht
sein, da ist java völlig ausreichend



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Zur IDE: Ich kann nur MS Visual Studio  empfehlen. Mit Code::Blocks habe ich auch schon gearbeitet. Aber VS ist  einfach professioneller, bietet viel mehr Möglichkeiten und ist  tatsächlich auch für Anfänger gut geeignet.



Die IDE ist im Prinzip egal, ich hab meine ersten richtigen C/C++ Programme
mit gedit (einfache Editor mit Syntax Highlighting) geschrieben und mit gcc/g++
in der Konsolo programmiert. Warum? Weil es am Anfang sch***egal wie der
Kompiler was wegoptmiert und in welcher IDE man besser die Maus umher -
schubsen kann. Es geht einzig und allein darum die Basics einer Programmier-
sprache zu lernen und dafür ist Code::Blocks super. Wenn man dann irgendwann
mal die professionellen Tools von VS braucht (Brauche ich bis heute nicht, von
daher nutze ich Eclipse für C/C++/Java und PHP) kann man imer noch umsteigen.
Die IDE sollte wirklich keine Rolle spielen


----------



## spionkaese (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es nicht um Performance geht würde ich Ruby empfehlen 
Hat einen wesentlich angenehmeren Syntax als C und C++ und es ist dank der Gems wesentlich einfacher zu erweitern.


----------



## AMD (5. Dezember 2011)

Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die den Java Syntax gut finden ()- von daher kann man das glaube ich nicht verallgemeinern und sagen Ruby hat einen besser Syntax als Programmiersprache XY


----------



## Kel (5. Dezember 2011)

Scala find ich da noch etwas angenehmer als Java, wobei ich damit noch nicht gearbeitet habe, aber es sieht doch irgendwie schöner aus .
Und Ruby ist an übersichtlicher Syntax wohl nicht zu überbieten, macht echt Spaß damit Sachen zu machen.

Java/Ruby/Python/C# sind so die gängigen Einstiegssprachen, C & C++ mal aussen vor gelassen, ist zwar nett und bietet halt auch extrem viel, aber echte Motivationskiller (Pointer am Anfang ) und für 99% aller Einsteiger halt genausogut im Umfang wie die anderen, da man sowieso erstmal die Grundlagen mit Schleifen etc lernt und da ist ne nette IDE + einfache Syntax viel mehr wert.

GO finde ich auch noch extremst interessant, könnte C++ mittel- bis langfristig ablösen, mal schauen was Google da so zaubert bis zum finalen Release Anfang 2012, aktuell starten kann man aber auch schon.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2011)

Für den Anfang ist es eigentlich egal welche C Abart es wird(auch Java zähle ich dazu,ist schließlich auch nicht viel mehr als ein Versuch C++ "sicher" zu machen). Die Syntax ist bei allen vergleichbar und nun mal DER Standard(bei all ihren Stärken und schwächen).
Je nach dem was man in Zukunft dann machen will kann man recht leicht auf die dafür geeignete Sprache wechseln.
(Online, Smartphones-> Java; Microcontroller->C;Windows Programme-> C#;Performance Orientiert auf dem PC->C++)

Edit zum Thema IDE: Um sich eine GUI zusammen zu klicken und bei großen Programmen vielleicht noch zum Debuggen ist sowas ja ganz nett, aber programmieren an Sich geht mit einem guten Editor wie Notepad++ und dem entsprechenden Compiler für die gewählte Sprache auch prima.


----------



## Crysis nerd (6. Dezember 2011)

Zappzarrap schrieb:


> Die IDE ist im Prinzip egal, ich hab meine ersten richtigen C/C++ Programme
> mit gedit (einfache Editor mit Syntax Highlighting) geschrieben und mit gcc/g++
> in der Konsolo programmiert. Warum? Weil es am Anfang sch***egal wie der
> Kompiler was wegoptmiert und in welcher IDE man besser die Maus umher -
> ...


 
Es geht mir dabei aber nicht ums optimieren, sondern um die einfachkeit. Wenn man gerade was neues in C++ lernt, will man sofort das ausprobieren.
Sonst müsste mans ich in deinem Fall mit dem Compiler aussernandersetzen und längere Zeit gucken, wie man denn jetzt compiliert. Macht man das in VS klickt man einmal f7 dann hat man fein compiliert und bei f5 startet das programm sofort. Das meine ich. Die Optimierungen sind den Anfängern absolut egal, klar da haste recht. Aber man will sich auf C++ konzentrieren, das brauch mans einfach


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2011)

Kompilieren in c oder c++ ist ja wohl mal nicht kompliziert. Einfach gcc installieren und dann halt in der Kommandozeile aufrufen

```
gcc [I]programmname[/I].c -o [I]nameDerZieldatei[/I]
```
Optimieren geht mit -O und schon hat man eigentlich alle Funktionen die man braucht. Das Ergebnis ist mit letzterer Option übrigens meist besser als das was MS verzapft.

Bei anderen Sprachen heißt halt der Compiler anders, aber komplizierter ist es auch nicht. Direkt in eine große IDE zu springen fördert vor allem die Angst vorm Kompilieren von Hand und das ohne Grund.

Ich hab in der Schule auch Java direkt in Eclipse betrieben und musste dann später feststellen wie hilflos man zum Teil der "Macht" der IDE gegenüber steht wenn man nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann was die eigentlich alles macht.


----------



## Triniter (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage geht ja mehr in Richtung wie lernt man eine Programmiersprache und nicht welche soll ich nehmen. Drum versuch ich mal hierauf eine Antwort zu geben:
Also prinzipiell lernt man eine Programmiersprache indem man kleine und einfache Programme erstellt um die grundsätzliche Syntax einer Sprache zu erlernen. Das bekannteste diesr Programme ist halt die "Hallo Welt" Geschichte. Das ist im Prinzip auch der Inhalt von mindestens 90% aller Bücher Programmiersprache xy in 21 Tagen oder was man so im Gallileoverlag findet. Ich vergleiche Syntaxlernen immer ein wenig mit Vokabeln in einer gesprochenen Sprache lernen. Das ist einfach notwendig um dann Sätze (bzw. in der Programmierung komplexere Logiken und Gebilde) bilden zu können.
Wie lang man nun benötigt um sich diese grundsätzlichen Themen anzueignen hängt jetzt schwer von der jeweiligen Person ab. Ist aber auch absolut uninteressant, wichtig ist das man es verstanden hat und sicher einsetzten kann ohne jedesmal das Thema komplett neu erarbeiten zu müssen. Wie bereits geschrieben ist dieser Vorgang für jede Programmiersprache erst einmal gleich. Klar wenn man sich die 3. Sprache aneignet geht dieser Prozess natürlich schneller als bei der ersten aber es ist trotzdem wichtig.

Beherrscht man nun die Syntax und die Funktionalität einer Programmiersprache muss man sich Programmiertechniken aneignen. Als Beispiel würd ich jetzt hier mal komplexe Statemachines oä. aufführen oder allgemein halt einen sauberen und qualitätsorientierten Programmierstil. 

Jetzt noch ein Wort zu den entsprechenden Tools:
Um die grundsätzliche Syntax einer Programmiersprache zu erlernen ist definitiv kein großes SDK notwendig. Ein Editor der die Syntax der jeweiligen Programmiersprache beherrscht (highlighten von Schlüsselwörten) und ein Konsolenkompieler genügen vollkommen. Wer sich das nicht zutraut kann aber natürlich auch gerne zu etwas wie DevC++ greifen.
Für die weiteren Schritte kann bzw. wird es dann schon notwendig sein sich zumindest rudimentär gedanken über die Architektur der Software zu machen. Dies kann wiederum sehr vereinfacht mit Stift und Papier gemacht werden oder aber man nimmt hier Tools die einen hierbei unterstützen. Wie es dort allerdings auf dem (bezahlbaren/freien) Markt aussieht weiß ich nicht so genau da ich solche Tools nur in der Firma einsetzte. Dort werden oft dann Tools eingesetzt, die aus dem Design heraus Code generieren (z.B. Statemate, Ascet oder Matlab).


----------



## Ahab (6. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Direkt in eine große IDE zu springen fördert vor allem die Angst vorm Kompilieren von Hand und das ohne Grund.
> 
> Ich hab in der Schule auch Java direkt in Eclipse betrieben und musste dann später feststellen wie hilflos man zum Teil der "Macht" der IDE gegenüber steht wenn man nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann was die eigentlich alles macht.



Denke ich auch. Als Anfänger direkt mit einer IDE einzusteigen ist purer Overkill und schüchtert eher ein, als dass es ermutigt (meine Meinung).


----------



## Zappzarrap (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du die Editor/konsolen Variante verwenden möchtest empfehle
ich dir Notepad++ als editor. Um gcc/g++ zu installieren kannst du 
entweder auf die MinGW Toolchain zurückgreifen, das wäre der reine
Compiler der dann über die Commandozeile in Windows aufgerufen
wird, oder dir Cygwin installieren - das ist eine Unix Bash unter Win7.
Beide Varianten haben ihre vor und Nachteile  ich hab mir damals zum
lernen Ubuntu installiert, da lernt man gleich ein bischen was über 
Linux und zumindest der gcc (g++ bin ich mir gerade unsicher) ist
von Haus aus mit bei - als Editor würde ich gedit oder Kate nehmen.

Ach ja ich würde am Anfang mit -Wall kopilieren, das zeigt dir sämtliche
Warnungen an und kann gerade am Anfang hilfreich sein zu verstehen
was da eigentlich passiert, also so:

```
gcc  -Wall meinProgramm.c -o einTollerNamefürmeinProgramm
```

Es gibt noch ne Menge weitere Optionen, aber die sollten erstmal reichen


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Dezember 2011)

C++ ist viel zu stumpf und trocken um das zu lernen, ich würde hier VBA oder C# empfehlen, das ist einfach zu lernen und es gibt schöne Videos von.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Dezember 2011)

deckard-cain schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einer aktuellen Programmiersprache, z.B. C#, die auch alle Möglichkeiten einer modernen Programmierung bietet ?
> 
> Nutzt dazu am besten das Visual Studio von Microsoft, gibt es für personal use in der Express-Edition for free.
> Mit der MSDN und diversen C#-Communities habt ihr Millionen von Beispielen und viele Tutorials zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
will er eine Programmiersprache lernen, oder will er eine IDE lernen zu Benutzen? 

Gerade VS ist eine GANZ schlechte Wahl am Anfang. Ich hab selbst mal relativ am Anfang mehr oder weniger gezwungen VS genutzt, und es ist scheise. VS lässt vieles zu, was normal nicht geht, und hat auch ansonsten so seine ganz eigenen Eigenheiten. Damit verhunzt du dir aber deinen Stil UND du hast massive Probleme wenn du mal für Linux Code schreiben musst, oder nur eine andere IDE nutzen sollst. 



Zappzarrap schrieb:


> Was Java nich zu einer schlechte Programmiersprache, nur eben zu einer die nicht
> ausnahmslos für alle Zwecke geeignet ist. Genausi ist es manchmal übertrieben
> C++ zu nehmen, den so performant muss eine bestimmte Anwendung meist nicht
> sein, da ist java völlig ausreichend
> ...



So sieht's aus.

Was am Anfang am meisten Sinn macht, ist ein Texteditor mit Syntaxhylightning und eben ein Compiler wie gcc/g++. Da verstehst du dann auch, was du machst,und was du brauchst und was nicht. Gerade VS liefert da VIEL mehr viel mit, wenn man nicht mit einem komplett leeren Dokument anfängt. Auch versteht man bei VS nicht, was das compilieren und linken eigentlich ist, und das man das eine nach dem anderen machen kann und so nicht immer alles compilieren muss und wie das mit den Headerfiles etc ist.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für den Anfang ist es eigentlich egal welche C Abart es wird(auch Java zähle ich dazu,ist schließlich auch nicht viel mehr als ein Versuch C++ "sicher" zu machen). Die Syntax ist bei allen vergleichbar und nun mal DER Standard(bei all ihren Stärken und schwächen).
> Je nach dem was man in Zukunft dann machen will kann man recht leicht auf die dafür geeignete Sprache wechseln.
> (Online, Smartphones-> Java; Microcontroller->C;Windows Programme-> C#;Performance Orientiert auf dem PC->C++)
> 
> Edit zum Thema IDE: Um sich eine GUI zusammen zu klicken und bei großen Programmen vielleicht noch zum Debuggen ist sowas ja ganz nett, aber programmieren an Sich geht mit einem guten Editor wie Notepad++ und dem entsprechenden Compiler für die gewählte Sprache auch prima.


Seh ich auch so. Wer nicht ohne IDE arbeiten kann, insbesondere bei kleineren Projekten und am Anfang, der hat die Sprache auch nie richtig verstanden.



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Es geht mir dabei aber nicht ums optimieren, sondern um die einfachkeit. Wenn man gerade was neues in C++ lernt, will man sofort das ausprobieren.
> Sonst müsste mans ich in deinem Fall mit dem Compiler aussernandersetzen und längere Zeit gucken, wie man denn jetzt compiliert. Macht man das in VS klickt man einmal f7 dann hat man fein compiliert und bei f5 startet das programm sofort. Das meine ich. Die Optimierungen sind den Anfängern absolut egal, klar da haste recht. Aber man will sich auf C++ konzentrieren, das brauch mans einfach


Ausprobieren Marke try and error ist aber nicht der richtige Weg. Das kann man ganz ganz ganz am Anfang mal machen, wenn man noch nichts wirklich verstanden hat, wobei das nicht passieren sollte, wenn man mit einem gescheiten tutorial arbeitet.

Du solltest IMMER genau wissen was du machst!
Gewöhn dir das gar nicht erst an, etwas "einfach" mal aus zu probieren. Das klappt bei popeligen Sachen wie dem Hello world noch, das war's aber dann auch. Ich hatte die Angewohnheit, wie wohl jeder irgendwann mal , auch. Hab's mir aber sehr schnell abgewöhnt, denn bei Programmen die auch mal schnell 20 min+ zum compilieren&linken brauchen, geht try and error nicht mehr. Da ärgert man sich schon über ein Vergessens Semikolon. Da stimmt der Algorithmus in 95% der Fälle San  gleich, und den Rest hat man dann nach 1-2 Compilierungen dann auch draußen. Vom Testen des Algorithmus fang ich mal gar nicht erst an. Da bist du schnell bei Tagen und Wochen um das wirklich aus zu testen. Daher solltest du WISSEN was du machst.




mf_Jade schrieb:


> C++ ist viel zu stumpf und trocken um das zu lernen, ich würde hier VBA oder C# empfehlen, das ist einfach zu lernen und es gibt schöne Videos von.


Ja ne ist klar..

Die beide würde ich NIEMANDEM empfehlen. VB ist nur ne Skript-Sprache und C# muss ich ja wohl hoffentlich nichts zu sagen. 
Das hat vielmehr viele Besonderheiten und Eigenarten...

Wenn man mit was anfangen will, dann mit C/C++ oder Java. Beide haben eine Syntax, die es erlaubt auch SEHR viele andere Sprachen schnell zu lernen, sind sehr weit verbreitet und du kannst praktisch alles mit Ihnen machen.


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Dezember 2011)

C++ als Einsteigersprache? Ist klar... Für einfache Programme und gerade für den Einstieg ist C# wohl die beste Empfehlung -.-


----------



## Skysnake (6. Dezember 2011)

ja, wo ist das Problem?

Ob du jetzt Sprache X oder Y lernst ist ziemlich Banane. 

In der Uni sind wir mit C/C++ eingestiegen und haben erst später Java verwendet, wobei sich die Einführung auf ein bis 2 Stunden beschränkt hat. Man kann ja C/C++.

In der Schule haben wir mit HTML angefangen, dann SQL und dann JAVA. Man kann aber ohne Probleme direkt in Java oder C/C++ einsteigen. Man fängt ja nicht gleich mit ooprogrammierung an, sondern mit C/C-Style. Erst später kommen die komplizierteren Konzepte wie Vererbung, virtuelle Klassen, Prototypen, überladen, Referenzen oder Zeiger etc.

Du kannst verdammt viel ohne solche Sachen machen. Vieles ist ja einfach nur dafür da etwas schneller/eleganter zu machen.


----------



## Kel (7. Dezember 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> ich würde hier VBA oder C# empfehlen, das ist einfach zu lernen und es gibt schöne Videos von.


 Wer nutzt den bitte noch VBA? Ist der Dreck immernoch nicht ausgestorben? 
Und Videos, um programmieren zu lernen - brauch ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen.

@Skysnake: Was hast du gegen C#? Taugt doch was.

C/C++ als Einstiegssprache setzt extrem hohe Hürden (manuelle Speicherverwaltung/Pointer etc), wenn man nicht grade durch die Uni dazu gezwungen wird und keine Riesenambitionen hat, dann ist das der pure Overkill.
Da steigen viele dann auch einfach wieder aus, weil die sich denken - F**K THAT SHIT. Wozu brauch man den Wissen über compilieren, Pointer und sonstiges, wenn man einfach nur mal reinschauen will? Gar nicht, so siehts aus.

Aus dem Grund gibs ja auch die Kindersprachen, damit die Kiddies den Lehrern nicht gegen's Schienbein treten - Programmiersprachen für Kinder.
Hinterher kann man immernoch umsteigen, aber die Grundlagen und ersten Erfolgserlebnisse sollten so einfach wie möglich sein, damit die Motivationskurve nicht wegbricht, wenns dann Streß mit vorkompilierten Headern oder sonstigem Kram gibt, dann hat man auch schnell keinen Bock mehr, vor allem wenns halt nur zum antesten ist.

Hätt ja auch kein Bock, wenn ich n Modellauto bauen will, gleich den 1:1 Maßstab zu nehmen. Kann man am meisten mit machen, aber brauch ich das zum Einstieg? Eher nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja, wo hast du denn mit manueller Speicherverwaltung und Pointern zwingend zu tun?

Pointer haste bei Arrays, das wird aber überall gleich behandelt, und zum verwenden musst dus nicht verstehen. Genau so siehts mit vielen anderen Bereichen aus. Pointer und Referenzen nimmste ja nur zur Optimierung. Zur Not legste halt alles Mehrfach an, oder kopierst die Daten halt hin und her. Effizient ist was anderes, aber beim lernen raffste das eh noch nicht, aber ist auch kein Problem, da du die Vorzüge/Problemstellungen gar nicht kennst/wahr nimmst.

Genau so siehts auch bei der manuellen Speicherverwaltung aus. Wann muss man das schon mal machen? Richtig fast nie, wenn man 0815 Sachen programmiert. Der Stack passt eigentlich ziemlich lange, und danach kommt der Heap, und erst DANN musst du dich wirklich richtig drum kümmern, aber das ist auch kein Hexenwerk mit new und delete. 

Auf die Probleme stößt du aber im Normalfall nicht. Da musste schon einiges verstanden haben und machen um sinnvoll auf solche Probleme zu stoßen. Naja und wenn du auf Sie triffst, dann reicht normal einmal kurz googeln und du hast das Problem gelöst.

Ich versteh daher wirklich nicht, warum die Leute deswegen son Aufstand machen. Man KANN es ja nutzen, muss es aber im Normalfall nicht. Ok new ja irgendwann schon, aber dann hat man eh ganz andere Probleme


----------



## Triniter (7. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, wo hast du denn mit manueller Speicherverwaltung und Pointern zwingend zu tun?
> 
> Pointer haste bei Arrays, das wird aber überall gleich behandelt, und zum verwenden musst dus nicht verstehen. Genau so siehts mit vielen anderen Bereichen aus. Pointer und Referenzen nimmste ja nur zur Optimierung. Zur Not legste halt alles Mehrfach an, oder kopierst die Daten halt hin und her. Effizient ist was anderes, aber beim lernen raffste das eh noch nicht, aber ist auch kein Problem, da du die Vorzüge/Problemstellungen gar nicht kennst/wahr nimmst.
> 
> ...



Ich bin bei beiden Themen ziemlich nahe bei dir, vor allem bei der manuellen Speicherverwaltung. Ich arbeite im Embeddedumfeld (teilweise Sicherheitsrelevant) da wird nie ein malloc() drin vor kommen.

Pointer überfordern am Anfang gerne mal, ich habe gerade mal in meinem alten Vorlesungsskript nachgeschaut, Pointer wurden dort erst unmittelbar vor Klassen behandelt. Sprich dann als es so richtig C++ spezifisch wurde. Klar sind die Sachen hilfreich aber mal ehrlich weshalb sollte man jemanden gerade am Anfang hier überfordern wenn man eigentlich fast alles auch so lösen kann. Letztendlich hat man viel mehr davon wenn man sich gründlich in die Basics einarbeitet als wenn man meint man muss gleich in den ersten beiden Tagen alles wissen was möglich ist. Gerade bei C/C++ ist hier nämlich vieles möglich...


----------



## AMD (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich verweise einfach nochmal auf den Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...01-c-c-video-tutorial-thread-inkl-gaming.html

Dort stehen auch nützliche Infos und Links um proggen zu lernen


----------



## Squarefox (7. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Da ärgert man sich schon über ein Vergessens Semikolon.


 
So etwas kann dir z.B. mit Visual Studio 2010 nicht passieren. Dort werden alle Syntax-Fehler sofort gehighlighted. War am anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ist ungeheuer praktisch.
Die Debugging-Tools sind auch exzellent - du kannst bei einem Fehler Funktion für Funktion zurückspringen, um zu erkennen woher er kam.

@TE:

Gibt es bei dir eine Uni in der Nähe, die Informatik im Programm hat? Die veranstalten nämlich meistens Einführungskurse bezüglich Programmierung.
So einen Kurs würde ich dir empfehlen. Sollte in der Regel unproblematisch sein, da auch als Nicht-Student mitzumachen.


----------



## Ahab (7. Dezember 2011)

Bei C kommt man am Anfang problemlos ohne Pointer aus, man kann auch so schon unheimlich viel machen. Außerdem wird er ja sicher nicht gleich mit Embedded C anfangen.  Und eine Skriptsprache würde ich auch nicht als Einstieg empfehlen, speziell dynamisch/schwache Sprachen sind da tückisch finde ich. 

Ich hab jetzt ein Semester PHP hinter mir und bin auf alle Zeiten satt.  Wobei die Lehrveranstaltung auch durch und durch schei*e war...


----------



## AMD (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte damals mit einer Scriptsprache begonnen (Lua) und es hat schon was gebracht.
Lua ist zwar alles andere als Mächtig aber für den Einstieg fand ich es garnicht mal so übel


----------



## mf_Jade (7. Dezember 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals mit einer Scriptsprache begonnen (Lua) und es hat schon was gebracht.
> Lua ist zwar alles andere als Mächtig aber für den Einstieg fand ich es garnicht mal so übel


 
Genau desswegen schlug ich VBA vor, ist einfach zu lernen und man bekommt einen Einblick in die Programmierung.


----------



## Kel (7. Dezember 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Genau desswegen schlug ich VBA vor, ist einfach zu lernen und man bekommt einen Einblick in die Programmierung.


 Wieso dann nicht direkt C# nehmen? VBA sollte doch wirklich mal ausgestorben sein seit C# auf dem Markt ist .


----------



## Skysnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte gar nicht mit C# anfangen, weil man sich damit zu sehr auf eine Plattform einschießt.


----------



## Kel (7. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Man sollte gar nicht mit C# anfangen, weil man sich damit zu sehr auf eine Plattform einschießt.


 Und das ist interessant für ..... Leute, die ...... ja sags mir??
Bestimmt nicht für Programmiereinsteiger, die ausprobieren wollen. Schonmal den Startthread hier durchgelesen? Der will kein Cross-Compiling und ich wette 50€, dass er Windows benutzt.

Gute Syntax, sehr gute IDE und grafische Oberflächen sind auch sehr schnell erstellt - läuft.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Dann solltest du aber mal lieber auch mal den Startpost lesen 

Er will programmieren lernen, nicht wie mache ich klicki punti Sachen. Nimm ne vernünftige Hochsprache, lern die von der Pike auf, und lass dir etwas Zeit dabei, überfordere dich nicht, übe, übe, übe und zum Schluss erarbeite dir Stück für Stück. Dann haste in absehbarer Zeit die Sache im Griff, kannst nette Programme schreiben UND! vor allem du hast es wirklich verstanden. Der Umstieg auf jede x beliebige andere Sprache ist dann auch kein Problem mehr. Das ähnelt sich ja alles sehr stark.

Ne IDE braucht/nutzt man nur zum produktiven arbeiten, aber NICHT! zum verstehen, und genau darum geht es eben am Anfang. Verstehen was ich da eigentlich mache.

Die schnellen ich klicke mir was zusammen und nutze die Mörder-IDE Sachen bringen einem schnell zu den ersten Hallo-Worlds etc. aber man büßt es am Verständnis, und das hat auf kurze/lange Sicht deutlich mehr Gewicht. Wenn du weißt was du eigentlich machst, dann haste schnell verstanden, wie du einen Algorithmus implementierst, und dann bauste auch nicht so viel *******. Manche Sachen sollte man einfach von Grund auf lernen. Ein Haus bau ich auch von Unten nach Oben und fang nicht in der Mitte an....


----------



## Kel (8. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber mal lieber auch mal den Startpost lesen
> Er will programmieren lernen, nicht wie mache ich klicki punti Sachen.





> Sie sollte einfach sein und Tutorials haben. Ich würde gerne einfache Programme entwickeln


Ich les da "einfache Programme", also schnelle Ergebnisse, wahrscheinlich grafische Oberfläche und einfach zu erstellen.
Viel Spaß mit C und QT.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2011)

Einfache Programme kannst du mit C/C++ und Java ohne Probleme schreiben. GUI ist halt immer so ne Sache, für den Anfänger, der Programmieren lernen will ist das aber eh nicht so knalle. Man sollte sich ja erst mal auf das wesentliche Konzentrieren, und das geht am Besten ohne GUI.

Und was hast du gegen QT? Gut, bis man es mal aufgesetzt hat ist es etwas nervig, aber so lange man nicht Multithreaded arbeitet geht QT eigentlich. Ich hab damit auch ein paar Sachen schon gemacht, und so lange man nicht auf Performance aus ist, geht das auch relativ locker von der Hand. GUI ist aber definitiv sehr komplex mit QT oder auch mit OpenGL/GLUT. Muss aber ja auch nicht sein. Einfacher gehts dann mit Java und JUnit. Da verwendet man dann aber gleich wieder ne IDE wie Eclipse. 

Ganz nett und so, aber zum Programmieren lernen jetzt nicht wirklich sehr geschickt. 

Ich glaub du verstehst den Unterschied zwischen "Ich will Programmieren lernen" und "ich will einfach paar Sachen hin rotzen" nicht. 1. ist produktiv und Zielführend. 2. ist eher Zeit tot schlagen und nicht wirklich produktiv. Erst kommt das Verständnis, dann die Umsetzung.


----------



## Kel (8. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich glaub du verstehst den Unterschied zwischen "Ich will Programmieren lernen" und "ich will einfach paar Sachen hin rotzen" nicht. 1. ist produktiv und Zielführend. 2. ist eher Zeit tot schlagen und nicht wirklich produktiv. Erst kommt das Verständnis, dann die Umsetzung.


Klar versteh ich den Unterschied, aber was interessiert jemanden, der ein paar Tools mit grafischer Oberfläche das? Klar ist es besser, mit C/C++ anzufangen und dann auf andere Sprachen umzusteigen, nur werden wohl über 90% davor abbrechen, weils halt einfach unnötig kompliziert ist.
Der Kram ist uralt und es gibt halt deutlich bessere Hochsprachen heutzutage zum einsteigen.

Du überschätzt wohl deutlich die Fähigkeiten von normalen Leuten, bei mir im Studium sind ~40% (ca. Durchfallquote) an Java gescheitert und das war kein Informatikstudium, sondern die extreme "Light"-Version (also einfach als Vorlesung+Klausur, die Informatiker hatten ne komplett andere, deutlich schwerere Klausur). Von 0 anfangen, mit Übungen/Tutorien und grafische Sachen waren nicht klausurrelevant, wir sind bis zu generischen Typen gekommen.
Sah dann so aus - Übung, alle kommen weil es Bonuspunkte gibt, aber alle sitzen da und hocken ihre Zeit ab, niemand kapiert was und ich bin der einzige aus meiner Gruppe, der regelmäßig die Übungen macht und abliefert. Und wir reden hier von Java, wo die Syntax noch halbwegs verständlich ist.
Wenn man C oder C++ auf die Leute losgelassen hätte, hätten noch viel mehr Leute das Fach gewechselt ................ .


----------



## Triniter (8. Dezember 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sah dann so aus - Übung, alle kommen weil es Bonuspunkte gibt, aber alle sitzen da und hocken ihre Zeit ab, niemand kapiert was und ich bin der einzige aus meiner Gruppe, der regelmäßig die Übungen macht und abliefert. Und wir reden hier von Java, wo die Syntax noch halbwegs verständlich ist.
> Wenn man C oder C++ auf die Leute losgelassen hätte, hätten noch viel mehr Leute das Fach gewechselt ................ .


 
Hmm mal zum nachdenken,

Hallo Welt in C


```
#include <stdio.h> 
int main(void) 
{ 
    printf("Hallo Welt!\n");    
    return 0; 
}
```
und in Java (fehlt evtl. noch das import)


```
class Hallo {
    public static void main( String[] args ) { 
        System.out.println("Hallo Welt!");  
    }
}
```
und zum Schluss noch C# (usings müssen eigentlich noch mit dazu)


```
class MainClass 
{     
    public static void Main()     
    {
        System.Console.WriteLine("Hallo Welt!");    
    } 
}
```
Alles 3 Programme geben bekanntlich das gleiche Ergebnis aus. Da sehe ich die Syntax von C definitiv nicht im Nachteil. Zudem wie gesagt man ja einen Anfänger nicht auf Pointer los lässt. 
Ergo, so lange uns der TE nicht sagt was er konkret machen möchte ist die Diskussion nonsens.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab es ja oben schon geschrieben: Java, genau wie C# benutzt im großen und ganzen die C Syntax(mit ein paar eher unbedeutenden "Verbesserungen"). Die Diskussion über selbige ist beim Vergleich dieser Sprachen daher vollkommen irrelevant.

Edit @Kel: Auch Schleifen, Arrays und Methoden sehen in den drei Sprachen quasi identisch aus .

Da wir den Threadersteller anscheinend mittlerweile eh vertrieben haben schlage ich vor die Diskussion an dieser Stelle mal herunter zu fahren und auf eine Rückmeldung selbigens zu warten.


----------



## Kel (8. Dezember 2011)

Triniter schrieb:


> Alles 3 Programme geben bekanntlich das gleiche Ergebnis aus. Da sehe ich die Syntax von C definitiv nicht im Nachteil.


 Dann mach mal was mit Schleifen/Arrays und Methoden, da seh ich C aber ganz ganz weit hinten, ich kann den Kram jedenfalls nicht wirklich gut lesen (ist meine persönliche Meinung) .

So, und nun bin ich still bis der TE mal irgendwann wieder auftauchen sollte.


----------



## Crysis nerd (8. Dezember 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> Dann mach mal was mit Schleifen/Arrays und Methoden, da seh ich C aber ganz ganz weit hinten, ich kann den Kram jedenfalls nicht wirklich gut lesen (ist meine persönliche Meinung) .
> 
> So, und nun bin ich still bis der TE mal irgendwann wieder auftauchen sollte.


 
Also ich finde die C Syntax persönlich viel besser als die anderen erwähnten. Daher empfehle ich das auch eigentlich immer den Anfängern. Mit den geschweiften Klammern wirkts meiner Meinung nach viel übersichtlicher, als irgendwas anderes..


----------



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> Dann mach mal was mit Schleifen/Arrays und Methoden, da seh ich C aber ganz ganz weit hinten, ich kann den Kram jedenfalls nicht wirklich gut lesen (ist meine persönliche Meinung) .
> 
> So, und nun bin ich still bis der TE mal irgendwann wieder auftauchen sollte.


 
Was für ein Problem hast du mit Schleifen/Arrays und Methoden? 

Das ist ja ziemlich logisch aufgebaut.


----------



## Kel (9. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was für ein Problem hast du mit Schleifen/Arrays und Methoden?


Dass mir bei der C-Syntax schlecht wird und ich mir dagegen Java ganz gut antuen kann  (Ruby ist natürlich noch schöner anzusehen <3).


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2011)

Java verwendet die C-Syntax! Spätestens in der Version von 99 kann C quasi komplett identisch aussehen.

Da hat man dir wohl einfach mal schlecht geschriebenen Code untergejubelt. Das liegt aber nicht an C.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Dezember 2011)

Seh ich auch so wie Olstyle.

An der Syntax von C/C++ und Java gibt es mal nahezu keine Unterschiede. Nur ein paar Schlüsselwörter sind nicht überall enthalten, und manche Sachen sehen minimal! anders aus, aber 99% sind absolut identisch, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Zappzarrap (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin den klassischen Weg gegangen, also C --> C++ --> Java, Actionscript und whatever und
es ist kein nachteil gewesen. Mittlerweile würde ich soweit gehen zu sagen es ist fast egal welche
Prgrammiersprache man mir unterjubelt, denn im Prinzip sind zumindest die objekt - orientierten
gleich aufgebaut. Ne Woche Syntax und Sprachspezialitäten lernen und feddich. Wie heisst es so
schön: "Kannste C kannste alle"


----------



## Skysnake (9. Dezember 2011)

geht mir aehnlich, und ich bin von Java ueber C nach C++ gegangen.

Egal welche der drei man zuerst macht, man hat eine solide Grundlage.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Dezember 2011)

Triniter schrieb:


> Hmm mal zum nachdenken,
> 
> Hallo Welt in C
> 
> ...


 Und Ruby:

```
puts "Hallo Welt!"
```

Jetzt muss nur noch ruby2cext geupdated oder rubinius schneller werden.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2011)

Warum ist Ruby so einfach oder die anderen so schwer?

Womit kann man gut Ruby lernen?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2011)

Hier schlägt die Besonderheit von Ruby dass eine Main Klasse/Methode nicht explizit erstellt werden muss zu 100% durch. Willst du eine zusätzliche Klasse oder Methode benutzen wird es wieder genau so groß.

Ausserdem scheint es einen festen Befehl für Konsolenausgabe("puts"), unabhängig von allen Bibliotheken zu geben. Ich persönlich finde es zumindest komisch sowas in den Grundstrukturen der Sprache mit zu schleppen. Wenn ich was ausgeben möchte dann meist ja doch nicht in der Konsole, ausserdem haben die meisten Geräte auf denen Software läuft noch nicht einmal eine selbige. 
Vielleicht versteh ich da aber auch nur was falsch, gut kenn ich Ruby nämlich nicht.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schlägt die Besonderheit von Ruby dass eine Main Klasse/Methode nicht explizit erstellt werden muss zu 100% durch. Willst du eine zusätzliche Klasse oder Methode benutzen wird es wieder genau so groß.
> 
> Ausserdem scheint es einen festen Befehl für Konsolenausgabe("puts"), unabhängig von allen Bibliotheken zu geben. Ich persönlich finde es zumindest komisch sowas in den Grundstrukturen der Sprache mit zu schleppen. Wenn ich was ausgeben möchte dann meist ja doch nicht in der Konsole, ausserdem haben die meisten Geräte auf denen Software läuft noch nicht einmal eine selbige.
> Vielleicht versteh ich da aber auch nur was falsch, gut kenn ich Ruby nämlich nicht.



Ruby ist sehr flexibel.
Du kannst die Syntax Elemente sehr einfach miteinander kombinieren.
Sprachen wie Java (die Idee C zu lernen hab ich nach wenigen Minuten wieder verworfen) kamen mir immer im Syntax unlogisch vor, bei Ruby kann man sehr viel sprachähnlicher programmieren, z.B. mit Blöcken.


----------



## AMD (10. Dezember 2011)

Dir kommt der C Syntax wohl eher unlogisch vor weil du es eben nach wenigen Minuten wieder verworfen hast 

Für mich sieht Ruby aber auch nicht wie eine "richtige" Programmiersprache aus... für ein bisschen Scripten, joa aber sonst... naja muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Dezember 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Dir kommt der C Syntax wohl eher unlogisch vor weil du es eben nach wenigen Minuten wieder verworfen hast
> 
> Für mich sieht Ruby aber auch nicht wie eine "richtige" Programmiersprache aus... für ein bisschen Scripten, joa aber sonst... naja muss ja jeder selber wissen.


Mit Ruby kannst du so ziemlich alles machen was mit C auch geht,
nur halt wesentlich einfacher und komfortabler.
Probleme gibts aktuell noch bei einigen Sachen wie z.B. Multithreading, was noch nicht richtig funktioniert.
Ruby ist noch ziemlich jung, deswegen mach ich mir darüber keine Sorgen.


----------



## AMD (10. Dezember 2011)

Einfach ist wohl relativ oder?
Und mal ehrlich, wer würde bitte ein großes Projekt mit Ruby schreiben?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2011)

Direkt verteufeln muss man es jetzt auch nicht. Für manche (Web-)Projekte ist es sicher sinnvoll. 
Allerdings sollte man sich immer vor Augen führen dass Ruby in manchen Umgebungen(z.B. AVR µC) eine zusätzliche Schicht über einer anderen Hochsprache darstellt, was natürlich der Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich zuträglich ist.


----------



## spionkaese (10. Dezember 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Einfach ist wohl relativ oder?
> Und mal ehrlich, wer würde bitte ein großes Projekt mit Ruby schreiben?


Also Ruby on Rails wird z.B. von Twitter und Github benutzt (Ruby on Rails: Applications)
Und für die eigentliche Sprache:
Erfolgsgeschichten


----------



## AMD (10. Dezember 2011)

Letztendlich wird Ruby trotzdem nie eine Sprache werden, die sich im großen Stile durchsetzt wie C/C++ oder Java - und das auch nicht ohne Grund. Habe mir mal die Dokumentation angeguckt und ein paar Dinge fand ich da auch ausbaufähig.. ist vieles auch im Stile einer Scriptsprache und nicht Programmiersprache.


----------



## llGRaYll (14. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn du mit einer wirklich einfachen Sprache beginnen willst, kann ich dir Python empfehlen. Dafür gibt es auch einige sehr schöne Tutorials im Internet. Mit Python wirst du ziemlich schnell zu Ergebnissen kommen. Wenn du aber sofort richtig in die Materie einsteigen willst tu dir keinen Zwang an und lerne C/C++
PS: bei interpretierten Sprachen (Python, Perl usw.) hast du den Vorteil dass du dein Programm nicht immer erst kompilieren musst, was grade am Anfang bei der Fehlersuche sehr vorteilhaft sein kann


----------



## xxgamer09xx (14. Dezember 2011)

Alsoooo ich selber bin mit C++ angefangen und muss sagen, dass man am Anfang, wenn man noch ein wirklicher Neuling ist und noch nie was mit Programmieren am Hut hatte, dass man dann noch ein paar Verständnissfragen hatte. Nach einiger Zeit ging das aber!  Das wichtigste ist meiner Meinung nach, dass du dir ein vernünftiges Buch kaufst und die Sache ernst nimmst und nicht denkst: "Ach, ich fang an mit programmieren und ich 3 Monaten habe ich dann emin erstes Spiel - Das kann nicht funktionieren!  Zudem ist es wichtig sich viel viel Zeit zu nehmen und sich die Probleme, die man gebaut hat, mal näher betrachtet und aus seinen Fehlern so lernt  - Wenn man das alles beachtet schafft man den Einstieg in das Programmieren schon und man kommt dann auch in c++ schnell rein. 

Was ich an anderen Sprachen empfehlen kann ist Java. Machen wir gerade in der Schule und ist bisschen leichter zum Einstieg als C++. Oder nimm C und steig dann um auch C++. -> Letztendlich ist es ja deine Entscheidung was du nimmst und was du später mal damit vorhast ^^ 

Ich hoffe konnte ein wnig helfen  Bei Fragen meld dich einfach 

vlg


----------

